
The Hypocrisy of AT&T’s “Internet Bill of Rights” - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2018/01/hypocrisy-atts-internet-bill-rights
======
saurik
I didn't read AT&T's "Internet Bill of Rights" as "we have always believed
this"... or even "we want to believe this now"... I read it as a not-at-all-
subtle (though maybe too subtle for the EFF?) way of calling _everyone else_
out for being hypocrites, and saying "if you want to actually do this, then
you had better be prepared to do it correctly, and you need to particularly
realize how the chunk of the harm and control is coming from companies like
Google--companies that even the more expansive definitions in these rules
currently would never apply to--despite the fact that you are holding them up
as heroes here, and just solve the problem entirely... that, or you are being
a hypocrite that cares more about screwing with us (AT&T) than solving a real-
world problem".

